# nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen



## Truttafriend (1. April 2005)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 22.05.2005 (Vossis Geburtstag  |supergri ) 10Uhr bis ca. 16Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan können wir wieder die Heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl mit. Stephan der Holzfäller hat die ganzen schönen Stühle in kalten Winterabenden verfeuert :q 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Martin
2. Zotti
3. Dirk
4. Mario
5. Michael (kommt nach 12Uhr)
6. 
7. Klaus ohne Sven
8. Jörg
9. Dennis
10. Jörg
11.
12. 
13.
14.Stephan
15.Timsen 
______________________________________ Bude voll


Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:
1. 
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## Skorpion (1. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Na dann melde ich mich ja schon mal an :g 
Das letzte Treffen war echt super. Ich könnte viel abkucken und dazu lernen. #6  
Dieses Event darf man einfach nicht verpassen


----------



## Ace (1. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

eine gute Zeitwahl...da könnte man hinterher noch die glorreichen sex am Strand spielen
Bin jedenfalls dabei #h


----------



## Truttafriend (1. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

wusste doch das du Samstags arbeiten musst    :m


----------



## digerko (1. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Komme auch, wenn Vossi nen Kuchen backt, ansonsten kriegt er einen Guglhupf.
Bindegerödel und ein Brikett bringe ich mit, damit Stephan nicht noch den letzten Stuhl verheizen muss.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wie immer.....zur Not nach der Arbeit !
DABEI !


----------



## Stingray (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Na Klasse ! Da bin ich in Norwegen |supergri :c . Wollte auch mal dabei sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schade Thomas  

Wir tüddeln ja aber noch öfters dieses Jahr. Dann klappts bestimmt #6


----------



## Maddin (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Dabei!! #h 



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> da könnte man hinterher noch die glorreichen sex am Strand spielen


Oh ja, ich bin auch schon wieder ganz heiß :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin ,
würde auch gerne kommen . Kann aber erst ab ca. 12 Uhr . Ist das für Euch ok ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

na klar Michael #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

na prima...  ..'n besserer Termin ist Euch wohl nicht eingefallen  #q 
Aber okay... |kopfkrat ....ich habe es schon längere Zeit vermutet....nun ist es also raus....ohne Vossi ist es halt etwas netter  |gr:   
Viel Spaß beim Tüddeln denn  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (2. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Diggelndes Elend, 
da schliess ich mich an. :m 

Na, Meerforelle: Die Nachwuchsförderung fällt hiermit aus. :c 
Aber da gibt es bestimmt Möglichkeiten dahin zu kommen.
Halte dich an gnilftz (Heiko), Stephan und Truttafriend.

Wenn Die sich nicht rühren, frag Bondex.

See You, maybe, und hau rein :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Meerforelle (4. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

MOin MOin #h

Das ist schade das du mich nicht mitnehemen kannst aber irendwie werde ich schon hinkommen zurnot mit der Bahn!!|kopfkrat

Also ich werde dabei sein!!!
Soll ich irgendwas mitbringen?!!
Bindematerial habe ich leider noch keines!#d
Aber ich bringe gerne was anderes mit!!!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## marioschreiber (4. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

wie wäre es mit guter Laune !?


----------



## Meerforelle (5. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

MOin MOin#h 

Die habe ich immer!!:q

Gruß Jan


----------



## gofishing (6. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ende Mai ?

Da muß ich erstmal meine dänische Maifliegenpopulation befragen ob die noch ne Woche warten können. |supergri 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## wombat (8. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|wavey:  Hi Timsen,

ich bin dabei (ohne Sven, er hat Urlaub)

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Wombat : Super, freue mich, dich mal wieder zu treffen.
Abends noch mal an die Küste ???

@ Ralph: Eigentlich "erwarte" ich vollzähliges Erscheinen :q  :q  :q 

Wir sehen uns...

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (9. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ich komme auch wenn ihr mich lasst 

ich freu mich schon tierisch darauf...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich "erwarte" ich vollzähliges Erscheinen :q  :q  :q
> 
> Wir sehen uns...
> 
> Gruss Stephan


........

*Nicht vollzähliges * .... müsste es doch wohl eher heissen - oder  ;+


----------



## wombat (11. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Stephan 
Jo! können wir machen.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## gofishing (11. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Stephan

Wetter ist super!!!  :g 
Tüddelkram ist gleich im Wagen.  :z  :z  :z 
Fahre mal "unvollzählig" ein paar Tage an die Konge Au, mal sehen wie der "Besatz" dieses Jahr ausgefallen ist. #v 


@Red Hair

Ich stehe bei Connie an der Mühle auf dem Hof.
Wenn Du in der Nähe bist schau doch mal vorbei.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

26. Mai geht´s ab nach Norge #c 
Davor oder danach ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (13. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

und push...


----------



## wombat (15. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ all

Sind Stephan & ich die Einzigen die nach'm Tüddeln noch an die Küste wollen?

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Medo (15. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Sind Stephan & ich die Einzigen die nach'm Tüddeln noch an die Küste wollen?
> 
> ...


 
nö...seid ihr nicht


----------



## Skorpion (15. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Sind Stephan & ich die Einzigen die nach'm Tüddeln noch an die Küste wollen?
> 
> ...



natürlich nicht. bin dabei :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. April 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das wird bestimmt ein Spass -

freue mich schon auf Tüddeln und fischen.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all

der 22 naht immer mehr!#h


----------



## Maddin (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Timsen
 #q Kannst mal Frau Neumann streichen........die blöde Schnepfe kann leider doch nicht an dem Termin....shit!


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

häb ik mokt Fru Neumann :c 


Ich brauch auf den Schock erstmal ´n Bier und ne Moods :c 



Schade Martin. Dann halt wieder beim nächsten mal  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So ich bin dann auch dabei. Ich komme dann mit Michael nach 12 Uhr....... Leute ich hab viiiiiiiele Fragen...... !!!!! löl. Bindematerial hab ich leider auch nicht.... Hoffe, dass ich bei Micha mit tüddel darf #6!


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So´n shiet....   #d 

schenkt mir meine Frau ausgerechnet zu dem Termin eine Woche Dänemark  :q    :l    :q 

nächstes Mal wieder!!!


Grüße aus Buxte 

Chris


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

gebongt Dennis #6


Schade Chris. Dann halt beim nächsten mal. Und ich hatte mich schon auf neue Schauenburger Geschichten gefreut  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin ,
mal sehen was der andere Termin sagt , aber wahrscheinlich werden wir früher aufschlagen und ans Wasser würde ich mit Euch auch ganz gerne  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Micha mir ist das ganz egal wann wir fahren. Hauptsache wir fahren! #6


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hiermit melde ich starkes Interesse an :q
Wenns geht wär ich gern mit dabei.
Gruß Jörg
(hab ja seit ner Woche diese Vision und muss Euch ja jetzt langsam mal 
 aufn Sender gehen :q )


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> hab ja seit ner Woche diese Vision und muss Euch ja jetzt langsam mal
> aufn Sender gehen :q



Tust Du dat nicht schon ohne Deine Visionen...  :q 

Die Vorlage konnte ich nicht unkommentiert lassen, Jörg.   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Jörg du bist vermerkt  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg du bist vermerkt  #6


Dangge Tim



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Tust Du dat nicht schon ohne Deine Visionen...  :q
> 
> Die Vorlage konnte ich nicht unkommentiert lassen, Jörg.
> 
> ...


Heiko,wann darf ich Dich denn mal als Guide "Chartern"  :q ???


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko,wann darf ich Dich denn mal als Guide "Chartern"  :q ???



Die Telefonnummer hast Du doch...   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Nabend,

denkt bitte dran euch einen Stuhl mitzubringen.

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Stephan! Zur Not sitze ich auf Deinem Schoß, aber bitte dann nicht erregieren :q:q:q...... Keine Angst ich bring meinen eigenen mit!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei bin  :c ...ich lese mit Interesse mit  :q 

@ Oh-nemo

Mensch Jörg.....dann hast Du also eine Vision.....Hattest Du auch schon die Vision vom Fang einer Mefo  :q  :q 
Wenn's geht, dann schliesse ich mich dem Guiding an....kann ja vielleicht noch was lernen  :q  :q 

@ Dennis

Du altes Ferkel....... Nu bring unseren Stephan mal nicht in Verruf.....das ist meine Angelegenheit  :q  :q  :q 

@ Frau Neumann

was soll ich denn davon halten  ;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dennis
> 
> Du altes Ferkel....... Nu bring unseren Stephan mal nicht in Verruf.....das ist meine Angelegenheit  :q  :q  :q



Moin Vossi! Mir kam mal zu Ohren, dass Du mit Wathosen verhütest, weil er so groß ist! Ist da was dran? :q:q:q


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Normal müßte das noch gehen, ich fahre ja erst am 26. nach Norge :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stephan! Zur Not sitze ich auf Deinem Schoß, aber bitte dann nicht erregieren :q:q:q...... Keine Angst ich bring meinen eigenen mit!!!!



@ Dennis:

Du brauchst keinen eigenen Stuhl mitbringen - mein Sohn erklärte sich bereit dir seinen "Tripp-Trapp" zu leihen
 |supergri 


Ansonsten bis Sündach.
Ach, und bitte nicht diese Unmengen von Essen mitbringen.Denkt daran wir wollen anschließend noch wedeln.

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Oh nee dann bring ich doch meinen eigenen Stuhl mit.....  löl


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Stephan
wo soll denn diesmal gefischt werden?


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Treffen in Waabs !


----------



## Maddin (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen in Waabs !


So ein Mist, und ich kann nicht!!! #q Dabei soll es in Waabs doch schon wieder richtig krachen #q  #q 

Haut was raus! #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Stephan
> wo soll denn diesmal gefischt werden?



Hallo Herr Bondex,

wo es hingehen soll, entscheiden wir beim Tüddeln.

Waabs ist aber immer für eine tinsige Trutte gut 
 :q  :q  :q 

Wahlweise Dahmeshaus oder Weißenhöved oder R...

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei bin  :c ...ich lese mit Interesse mit  :q
> 
> @ Oh-nemo
> 
> ...


Vossi 
:m Jederzeit gerne.Aber der jenige der lernt bin wohl ich :q


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Stephan

Oh jetzt heißt es schon Herr Bondex :q Wie komme ich zu der Ehre #c 

Waabs ist aber wohl nicht ernst gemeint????? #h


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Stephan
> 
> Waabs ist aber wohl nicht ernst gemeint????? #h




Deine Frage aber auch nicht oder Björn?
Wie sollen wir eine Woche vorher schon wissen wo es hingeht? Sowas entscheidet die Windvorhersage wenige Stunden zuvor#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Man wat bin ich wieder fickerig, denn ich kann es gar nicht erwarten endlich von den Profis das Wedeln zu lernen!!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man wat bin ich wieder *wedelig*, denn ich kann es gar nicht erwarten endlich von den Profis das *......* zu lernen!!!!


.........


----------



## Maddin (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mit 24J. wird das auch mal Zeit  
Macht ihr bitte auch Fotos wie ihr beim Wedeln seid ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

au ja...Bilder Bilder Bilder  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Truttafriend
nein ich meinte mehr weil Waabs doch eigendlich eine Stealheadverarschung war. An den Wind hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Hätte ja sein können, daß schon das eine oder andere Ziel ins Auge gefaßt wurde...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Truttafriend
> nein ich meinte mehr weil Waabs doch eigendlich eine Stealheadverarschung war. An den Wind hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Hätte ja sein können, daß schon das eine oder andere Ziel ins Auge gefaßt wurde...



Nö, ist soi wie Timsen schrieb - 
mal sehen woher der Wind weht.

O.K. Björn ?!?

@ : Mario: olles Ferkel - ist schon klar, du kommst später
 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Ace (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Leute

Leider bin ich zur Zeit der Absagenkönig...Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein
Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand für mich nachrücken.

traurige Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Och Atsche :c  Wat sooln dat? Das kost dich ´n Pils in Wistedt  

Na gut ich hab dich von der Liste genommen :c


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Richtig, ich muss arbeiten  !
Wenn, dann komme ich nur zum fischen.
@Stephan : Klingelst durch ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So mal ne Frage.... Ist das Treffen jetzt am SO oder am SA? Hornhechteutin murmelt immer was von SA!?!?!?


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

SONNTAG d. 22. (siehe Seite 1 dieses Beitrags) !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Mario:

Ich klingel an.

Q all: Treffen ist def. am Sonntag.


----------



## Zotti (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

... bin mit dabei. Also bis So.

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Suuuuper #6..... Dann klappt es doch! Werd Michi mal fragen, wie er darauf kommt.... :q


----------



## Medo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

und ich hab das meyerlein im schlepptau


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So mal ne Frage.... Ist das Treffen jetzt am SO oder am SA? Hornhechteutin murmelt immer was von SA!?!?!?



Da haste aber Glück gehabt , das ich das erst jetzt lese Dennis  , sonnst hätte ich eben glatt in Bad Schartau vergessen |supergri  . Ich hab immer Sonntag gesagt  |supergri  . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Nee nee Du hast immer SA gesagt! 100 pro mein liiiieber :q:q:q Da kommst Du nicht so schnell raus!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Zotti schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin mit dabei. Also bis So.
> 
> Gruß
> Zotti




Ist vermerkt Zottel #h #6


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Bei mir wie immer,

*Kaffee, Dummschnacken & Moods* 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> *Kaffee, Dummschnacken & Moods*
> 
> |wavey:




Und hinterher wedeln gehen Heiko? Moods und Gruppenwedeln :m


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Beim anschließenden Wedeln müßte mich mal einer an die Hand nehmen. Mit Fliegenfischen im Meer kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus...Wer würde das übernehmen?


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Und hinterher wedeln gehen Heiko? Moods und Gruppenwedeln :m



Dat muß ich noch bei meiner Regierung beantragen... 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ich drück dir die Daumen bei den Verhandlungen #6

Es soll sonst für schwere Fälle HIER entsprechende Meinungsverstärker geben.    Hab ich nur so gehört  |supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Reicht es nicht,
wenn ich Ihr ne Fliegenrute schenke???  :l  |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

also ich würde dann sofort ein Kind von dir wollen...


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde dann sofort ein Kind von dir wollen...



Dat sach ich ihr...  :q  :q  :q 

Und überhaupt,
Geschenke werden völlig überbewertet!


----------



## meyerlein (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin,

@medo

.....soll ich nicht lieber Deine "Felgenbestie" abschleppen ??|supergri

#h christian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Beim anschließenden Wedeln müßte mich mal einer an die Hand nehmen. Mit Fliegenfischen im Meer kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus...Wer würde das übernehmen?


Moin Björn,

mach dir mal keine Sorgen - Küstenflifi ist ganz einfach.
Soll ich Tackle für dich einpacken?

Gruss Stephan (Pfadfinder) |supergri  :g


----------



## Medo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @medo
> 
> ...


 
ne lass man....
...nachher muss ich mir wieder sagen lassen ich lasse mich von der farbe(zustand) blau (ver)leiten|supergri 

ausserdem wolltest du doch die filets schon mitbringen oder?


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Stephan
wäre supernett wenn Du meine Ausrüstung ergänzen könntest. Was brauche ich denn? Meine #1er kann ich da wohl vergessen |supergri  #c Aber ich habe auch eine 7/8# das sollte gehen. Allerdings gibt´s wohl Probleme mit meiner Schnur - habe nur WF Floatingschnüre und auch keine Sinkvorfächer #c 
Wie ich den Fisch dort finden soll ist mir ebenfalls ein Rätsel, aber ein Hornfisch würde mich an der Fliege ebenfalls freuen :m Wathose und Jacke sollten kein Prob sein, Schußkorb habe ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Medo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@bondex

und nen colli  ?


----------



## meyerlein (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @bondex
> 
> und nen colli  ?



|supergri|supergri|supergri....bitte alles anbieten, ob lang ob glatt, egal|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
 das meyerlein


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe auch eine 7/8# das sollte gehen. Allerdings gibt´s wohl Probleme mit meiner Schnur - habe nur WF Floatingschnüre und auch keine Sinkvorfächer #c



Was willst Du mehr Bondex  |supergri 
Bindeste vorher ein paar Fliegen, die etwas mehr Eigengewicht haben und schon bist Du auf der sicheren Seite  #h 




			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Kaffee, Dummschnacken & Moods



von DIr habe ich nix anderes erwartet......aber sach' ma... ich lese da Fliegenrute schenken..... die nehm' ich gerne ......  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hat jemand von euch eventuell, aber auch nur vielleicht oder zuuufällig einen 2ten Schusskorb über, den er mir nur für diesen Tag ausleihen könnte? Ich stehe nämlich immer ohne im Wasser und bei Wind ist dat nicht so dolle .....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Dennis: Schusskorb bring ich dir mit - ist zwar selbstgebaut, reicht aber dafür.

@ Björn:WF floating fische ich auch. Noch einen Conehead oder Blei beim tüddeln einbinden und gut.Außerdem "klebt" der Fisch auch in der Ostsee nicht immer am Grund.

Vergest eure Collies nicht Jungs :q  :q  :q 

Gruss Stephan :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hihi was sind denn Collie´s??? Danke für den Korb Stephan #6!


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

wenn Stephan sich nicht ausgebootet fühlt bring ich noch einen zweiten Orvis mit    #h


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Vergest eure Collies nicht Jungs :q  :q  :q
> 
> Gruss Stephan :g


Hi Stephan #h
Pardon,aber ich bin kein Hundebesitzer 
Mal was Fuddertechnisches,soll ich noch irgenwas mitbringen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab keine Collies , ich hab Aktia´s  :q , aber mal im Ernst . Falls das so ein Korb ist für die Schnur , so was hab ich nicht . Geht doch auch ohne oder ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Medo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all

mist das tierheim hatte dicht!

aber was solls, nen mischling mit ähnlichem steht schon auf der riplist 

und der ist schon versprochen lieber christian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ 

Timsen: Quatsch, mach ruhig! Ist O.K. #h 

Collies sind... Aufklärung am Sonntag.Macht aber nix, wenn man am Sonntag keinen dabei hat. |kopfkrat 

Essen ... wir könnten nett grillen vor den "Heiligen Hallen" - wollen wir ?

Ansonsten Futter wie immer oder.Ich bring auf jeden Fall mal Töftensalat mit -

hat jemand junge Karnickel ? Gollum ,gollum :q 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Micha hat Karnickel im Stall ...........


----------



## Medo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@all

die sache mit dem grillen finde ich supi!

stephan hat nen grill vorort und kohle hat er sowieso 

also ich bring mal nen bißchen grillfleisch mit und für ralph nen käsekuchen!

bis morgen|wavey:


----------



## meyerlein (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin,

saubääär ! Dann können wir den Collie ja zu 100% verwerten:q:q:q

#hchristian


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> saubääär ! Dann können wir den Collie ja zu 100% verwerten:q:q:q



Wie schmeckt eigentlich Seehund gegrillt???    :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Meerforelle (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

MOin MOin

Ich kann Morgen leider nicht kommen da ich einen Fuß habe der so hefitig angeschwollen ist das ich nicht mehr gehen kann#d :v vielleicht sollte ich doch noch mal zur lauf Schule gehen;+ 
Ich sage ja immer wieder Sport ist Mord |gr: |gr: 
Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit darauf gefreut ein wenig Fliegenbinden zu lernen son sch.....ß!!!:r 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ich werde sehnsüchtig auf das nächste Bindetreffen warten!!wie auch hoffentlich auf einen schönen Bericht

Gruß und Petri 
Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schade Jan...
Gute Besserung #6


Bis Morgen zum tüddeln Männers #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

also; Grillen geht klar !!!


Bis nachher und Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Medo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

gn8|wavey: #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

no button seen - sorry 


f..k the browser ?!?


----------



## Skorpion (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

moin jungs,

ich werde wohl nicht kommen, bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und mein Pegel liegt so bei 3,0 Promille #2 In diesem Zustand kann ich mich einfach nicht mehr bilcken lassen |uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin , 
so Sachen sind im Auto , scharr schon mit den Hufen  :q . Das mit dem Grillen hab ich leider erst spät gelesen , mal sehen was Frauchen noch da hat  :q .
Freu mich schon auf Euch .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Moin ,
so Jungs , bin gerade zurück vom Wasser , leider ohne Horni  :q . Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch , habe viele neue Boardis kennenlernen dürfen und nochmehr Tipps zum Fliegenbinden bekommen . Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich "alter Mann "  :q  soviel Info´s verarbeiten soll  :q  . Vielen Dank nochmal an die Orga , das habt Ihr klasse gemacht .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich bedanke mich auch für die Grillalien und die klassa Organisation. Ihr hättet nur ein paar beißgeilere Hornfischen besetzen dürfen, obwohl wenn sie nicht hängenbleiben liegt die Schuld doch nur beim Angler selbst.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Auch ich fand das Treffen total geil! Es freut mich sehr, dass ich wieder viele neue und sehr nette Baordis kennenlernen durfte! #6#6#6

@Skorpion... Freu mich schon auf HH  ...... Ich meld mich......
@Heiko... Wie schlimm sahen meine Würfe nun wirklich aus? Sag schon ich kann die Wahrheit verkraften! :q:q:q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Den Orga´s #6 Danke :m
Hat Spass gebracht mit Euch und ich weiss das man sein Leben lang dazulernen kann.
Freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hier mal ein paar Wasserfoto´s und unserer Boardi-Robbe Robbi!


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Jungs !
Tut mir leid, ich habs nicht mehr geschafft (schei.. Arbeit)
Hat länger gedauert, hätte sich nicht mehr gelohnt.
Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

Nu zeigt mal noch ein paar Bilder......!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Mario! Wir haben Dich und Deine 4-Beiner-Begleitung vermisst!!! Aber was soll.... Ging ja nicht anders.... Es wurden recht viele Fotos von den Jungs vom Binden gemacht. Ich hoffe, die kommen noch . Vom Wasser gibt es nicht viele.... Hast aber vom Fischen her nichts verpasst. Heiko hatte einen 1-Sec.-Drill auf Fliege :q und Jörg einen am Blinker. Sonst 0 Fisch bei uns....


----------



## wombat (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

#h  Jungs
1) Klasse Orga  #6 , hab mehr geklönt als Binden.

ABER
2) Tut mir leid, daß ich mit dem Pulk richtung Heimat angetreten bin, währe gerne länger geblieben.
((  :r  ich hab ein Loch in die Büx -gefunden- genau am Ar...
         Hose war bis zur Hüfte voll  |uhoh:   ))

naja, hab das arbendliche Füßewaschen gespart  :q 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko... Wie schlimm sahen meine Würfe nun wirklich aus? Sag schon ich kann die Wahrheit verkraften! :q:q:q



Oach sooo schlimm waren die gar nicht, ich kenne da jemanden, der muß mehr üben... |sagnix 

War n lustiges Fischen, jederzeit wieder!!!  #6 
Und vielleicht erklärt Euch Timsen dann ja den Robbenlockruf!!!  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Oach sooo schlimm waren die gar nicht, ich kenne da jemanden, der muß mehr üben... |sagnix
> 
> War n lustiges Fischen, jederzeit wieder!!!  #6
> Und vielleicht erklärt Euch Timsen dann ja den Robbenlockruf!!!  :q
> ...



Robbenlockruf??? Hat er tatsächlich die Dicke angelockt?  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Robbenlockruf??? Hat er tatsächlich die Dicke angelockt?  :q



Naja,
sagen wir mal, er hat sie wuschig gemacht...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> sagen wir mal, er hat sie wuschig gemacht...  :q  :q  :q



Ich wusste doch, dass er irgendwie auf animalische Dinge steht. Erst liebäugelt er mit den Hunden rum und will denen die Schwänze abbrechen wegen dem Haar und jetzt muss noch die Robbe dran glauben.... Will er nur den Pelz zum Binden oder das Tier für Versuchszwecke?????  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

also der robbenlockruf....


den kann ein jeder erzeugen, welcher einer von meyerleins knobi-käse-? dipp hatte und nen kleinen schluck darauf trinkt:q 

junge junge, als mein goldpudel mich gerochen hatte|krach: 

aber... sie kann wenigstens nicht sagen... ich kann dich nicht mehr richen:q


----------



## meyerlein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Männers,
das war echt lustig und interessant, bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei !
Danke nochmal an die Orga-Fraktion #6#6#6

@medo
Nach meinem Dipp riecht mann evtl. dezent nach Goldpudel und Deiner sollte sich doch freuen, weil Du ja mit deinen 57 Schichten Fleece unter der Wat-Büx in der Regel erheblich schlimmer nach Katzenpi....... riechst:q:q

Ich war ja leider nicht mit zum fischen, gab`s Hundeschwänze:l??? Und Heiko, Robbi im Sack ? oder was ?

#hmeyerlein


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich durfte an Robbi nicht ran... Medo fing gleich an zu weinen, als ich die Machete gezückt habe...   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## meyerlein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mööönsch Heiko, nicht so zimperlich ! Medo hat doch nur geweint, weil er Robbi später im dunkeln an den Pelz wollte und dachte er geht leer aus !:q:q
#hmeyerlein


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Tach schön,

wenn´s euch gefallen hat bin ich zufrieden.

Das nächste Tüddeln wird (zumindest von meiner Seite aus) so gegen Anfang/Mitte August/September stattfinden.

In der Rahmenplanung für den Winter/ Frühjahr 05/06 habe ich Watkescherbau
und natürlich ca. alle 3 Monate das "Nordische"

Mein Dank gilt allen Teilnehmern; toll das ihr so begeistert dabei gewesen seid.
und speziell Timsen und Christian: Danke für die Fliegen bzw. das Vermitteln der Techniken - ich hab viel gelernt.

Abschließend möchte ich mich noch dafür entschuldigen, das ich nicht am fischen teilnehmen konnte aber die Kat vom Vorabend war doch zu gross #t  :q 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## meyerlein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Stephan,
ich hab da aber noch eine größere Katze rumstreunen sehen :q:q:q

#hchristian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stephan,
> ich hab da aber noch eine größere Katze rumstreunen sehen :q:q:q
> 
> #hchristian


... das war doch wohl eher ein Skorpion, oder...

Habe gestern Abend noch 8 (!!!) PE - Garnelen geschaft, die mit Heißkleber und mir nicht einmal die Pfoten verbrannt |stolz: 

Gruss Stephan

P.S.. Wo bleiben eigentlich die "Binde - Bilder" oder waren die so grauslich?


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stephan,
> ich hab da aber noch eine größere Katze rumstreunen sehen :q:q:q
> 
> #hchristian



Meinst Du die türkische Katze aus Reinbek???    :q


----------



## Medo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du die türkische Katze aus Reinbek???  :q


 
na warte|gr: 

auch dich krieg ich noch:q 

aber erst brauche ich noch nen paar infos von dir|uhoh: 

aber danach erzähle ich allen was du mit robbi gemacht hast und warum du dir hast von ihm an der hupe und so..... (schreibweise:boderstyle)

ne jungens, war echt herlich und gelernt habe ich auch wieder was.
hab zumindest erfahren, dass es noch kleineres als meine 6er haken gibt und das zotti doch nen urtier ist.

vielen dank noch mal an die orga und bis zum nächsten mal#h 

@meyerlein

ich will unbedingt das rezept!

ich muss nächste woche auf die veddel:q


----------



## meyerlein (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@medo

.....soviel sei veraten; für eine Zutat mußt du nach Sierksdorf...!....:q:q:q

#hmeyerlein


----------



## Skorpion (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ,  aber die Kat vom Vorabend war doch zu gross #t  :q



was soll ich denn sagen :q Aber das angeln an der Kyst hat alles wieder gut gemacht. Nach einer Portion frischer Luft war alles wieder ok #6 

Das Treffen war wieder gut. Auch wenn ich nicht allzu viel gebunden hab |uhoh:  :q 
Dafür aber neue Boardis persönlich kennengelernt. Wirklich coole Jungs #6 

hier noch paar Pics:


----------



## Skorpion (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

hier noch was u.a mit ROBI #6 :


----------



## Bondex (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das Video vom Kika ist jetzt auch fertig! Wie lade ich das Teil jetzt für Euch hoch?


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video vom Kika ist jetzt auch fertig! Wie lade ich das Teil jetzt für Euch hoch?



Auf deinen Webspace z.B. und dann hierher verlinken. Du hast doch eine Homepage. In das Videoforum könntest du das auch setzen. Dazu musst du dich an Pete wenden#h


----------



## Meerforelle (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

MOin MOin
Das sieht ja nach einem rundum perfekten Treffen aus!!#6 
Wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen wenn ich mich nicht ein Tag davor am Fuss verletzt hätte:r aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch ein nächstes mal:k

Gruß und Petri
Meerforelle


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Warum war ich hier nicht dabei?
Verdammte Axt  #c 
Hier war doch richtig was los.
So etwas gibt es bis jetzt nur im AB. (meine ich) :g 
Ich versuche alles beim nächsten Mal dabei zu sein. :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Das nächste Gernot !

Gruss Stephan


----------

